# I started a Podcast about perspectives from all over the world... and I'm looking for more guests



## MadAndy (Oct 7, 2018)

Hey everyone, I'm still new here, but really excited to participate in this community, and do what I can to help grow it here in Spain.

I also just started a podcast where I interview people from around the world about their lives, with a special focus on underrepresented voices, communities, and places. It's called "Latitude Adjustment". Time for a bit of self promotion... but it's also aimed at promoting this community, so please help spread the word.

This week I interviewed StP member @Cornelius Vango about their recent adventure hitchhiking across Alaska, their role as Slab City librarian, and we talk about our backgrounds and our travels.

You can catch the episode here.

And you can find the link to subscribe to the podcast through your preferred platform, by going to the Home Page. So far I've interviews a former female pro boxer, Middle East photojournalist, and guests from the Gaza Strip, Lithuania, Senegal, Sri Lanka, and Syria.

I'm also looking for more guests, in particular those who are doing something to help and/or educate others. Given the focus of my show, this means that I have a particular interest in highlighting minority voices, but anyone from any background who is contributing something positive to their community is welcome to reach out. Suggestions and connections are also welcome. Feel free to reply in this thread, or direct message me. 

@Matt Derrick will also be interviewing me for the StP podcast, about my own travels across the Middle East and North Africa, South Asia, and elsewhere over the past 6 years, my travel advice for these places, and the small nonprofit I founded in Amsterdam. You can catch the livestream on Youtube at 12pm Pacific Coast time, on Sunday, October 14th.

So happy to have found this community. I only wish I had found it sooner! Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Oct 7, 2018)

It was great to talk with you, and you did a great job with the editing. I'm excited to listen to the other podcasts you've done, and welcome to STP!!!


----------



## MadAndy (Oct 7, 2018)

Cornelius Vango said:


> It was great to talk with you, and you did a great job with the editing. I'm excited to listen to the other podcasts you've done, and welcome to STP!!!



Many thanks again, Cornelius  
Would love to get your feedback on the other shows. I'm self-taught and learning as I go. 
And yeah, I sorta love this community already. Also, tons of great info in here. I'm slowly picking my way through it.


----------

